# Hi new here



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everyone,
I'm Karen and I'm new here and joined because we are considering a lifestyle change after job loss and will be looking for encouragement and/or information about living and life on a sailboat.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey monark - welcome to SN. You'll like the place. And as you'll find, sailing will cure just about any ill.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh good I have a few ills right now, I think I can find the answers to most of my questions here. This site looks fantastic for anything you'd want to know about sailing, boats and living aboard.
Thanks for the shout out Smackdaddy
~Monark


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome. I, too, just joined this forum and have learned a lot thus far. 

I'll be a weekend cruiser when I get my boat out.


----------



## coastallugger (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Karen.

I'm also new here. Once the weather warms up I'll be on the water most days instead of this keyboard.


----------



## OziDude (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome Monark. Im also working towards a liveaboard lifestyle.

Im currently searching for a catamaran that will suit my liveaboard needs.

This site has been of great benefit to me and has so much information available.

Im sure you will enjoy your time here.

Ozi


----------



## heins58 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Karen -- spices. Can I say more? spices are the key to happiness! make every meal a banquet. Whoa --- first get the boat. I myself am working on a similar transition.. I have decided that if it doesn't repel water and is not hi-tech clothing -- out, out, out with it.. a difficult task being the the fashion-whore that I am (I NEED THOSE FAUX FUR PANTS!!!!) poo... After several days in the "urban" outback I figured out that I only need this "x" and this "x" item of clothing... I know that "all=ya=all" are reading this and are thinking..."wAAaa" but it is the truth.

I have a very diverse corporate wardrobe that will not fit on a boat.
however.. does my lifestyle fit a boat?
yes.
yes. 
and yes again.. I do not want my life to be dictated by my wardrobe(note the word war..) however.. I have to make the "bank" sotospeak.. it is all a game Karen.. and if you want to play.. pair down your frocks and kick up the spices.. give yourself a timeline for your exodus...I suggest a bridge or dolphin to pass as you sail out of Babylon


----------



## charleston (Feb 6, 2010)

*dolphin 24*

new too! looking for any info on buying a dolphin 24 afte selling my lancer 27


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hello All - i'm new to this site !*

Hi All ,
I'm new to this excellent site and trying to find my way around . Just trying to work out how to post my first message ( !!) , so hope this works , then maybe i can start to ask some of the many questions i have about Bluewater cruising and long term lieaboards etc.
Fair winds...
Kevin


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Monark said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm Karen and I'm new here and joined because we are considering a lifestyle change after job loss and will be looking for encouragement and/or information about living and life on a sailboat.


Hi Karen ,
Sorry to hear of your job loss ... look at it as a major opportunity to get involved in Bluewater life !!! .. I am new to this site too and intend to retire early within the next 24 months and change my existing charter yacht for a 34 ft liveaboard and venture into the big wide Blue !
Go 4 it !
Kevin


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey charleston and blue - welcome to SN.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hi karen. i am also new here but have been living on my sailboats for years. you will learn tons of little tricks here like vinegar to keep the head clean to sunlight dish soap to keep you dodger windows from fogging up. good luck.


----------

